# LRM hop judges f--cked us!



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

well that sucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.
> [snapback]2982890[/snapback]​*


childish.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 07:09 AM
> *I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.
> [snapback]2982890[/snapback]​*



I try to tell ya !!!! show some video. If you got numbers bouncin around like that they should of gone with the numbers that were anounced.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Apr 11 2005, 02:22 PM
> *I try to tell ya !!!!  show some video. If you got numbers bouncin around like that they should of gone with the numbers that were anounced.
> [snapback]2983153[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Did the switch hitter pay any attention to what he hit? Or was he just hopping?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 11 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Did the switch hitter pay any attention to what he hit? Or was he just hopping?
> [snapback]2983290[/snapback]​*



He stands towards the back of the car when he hops it, but we all were in the pit to see it.


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

Feel free to call the call my office and give a fax number and I will fax over the score sheet. (714) 769-7451. Your car hit 60" as was scored by Bruce and Texas Ed. The annoucer announced the winner of the class hit 66" and that was it. He never said you were the winner. And they also announced the winner being Augie Gomez.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.
> [snapback]2982890[/snapback]​*


dam thats fucked


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Feel free to call the call my office and give a fax number and I will fax over the score sheet. (714) 769-7451. Your car hit 60" as was scored by Bruce and Texas Ed. The annoucer announced the winner of the class hit 66" and that was it. He never said you were the winner. And they also announced the winner being Augie Gomez.
> [snapback]2983574[/snapback]​*



Didnt you announce right after he hopped that he had hopped 66 inches??


----------



## reasonablledoubt (Nov 4, 2004)

It seems more and more the LRM THINKS that they are the puppet master and that we are the puppets. 

I hope they dont forget what a small niche of the total U.S. Magazine market share they have. 

A four percent drop in readership can send them into an uncontrollable tailspin. 

And at the same time rocket a Mom and Pop lowrider Mag through the roof! 

What you reap is what you sow.
Z. DeLarocha :angry:


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

It was announced that the winner in the class hopped 66" and that Augie Gomez won. When A car hops last and does not win their score is not always announced. This all is simply a misunderstanding because you didn't hear your score correctly.
Brett


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

i feel you on this one... if there's something that goes, LRM does show a lot of favoritism towards people who attend LRm shows the most... 

Been there done that in 02 Phoenix, last time we entered a car into LRM shows...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Feel free to call the call my office and give a fax number and I will fax over the score sheet. (714) 769-7451. Your car hit 60" as was scored by Bruce and Texas Ed. The annoucer announced the winner of the class hit 66" and that was it. He never said you were the winner. And they also announced the winner being Augie Gomez.
> [snapback]2983574[/snapback]​*


LOL....AFTER YOU CHANGE THE SCORE...HOW MUCH DID YOU PUT IN YOUR WALLET?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

why would he want to call you now...he wanted to see the score sheet that day...thing could have been changed by now


quote=LRMhopjudge2004,Apr 11 2005, 12:12 PM]
Feel free to call the call my office and give a fax number and I will fax over the score sheet. (714) 769-7451. Your car hit 60" as was scored by Bruce and Texas Ed. The annoucer announced the winner of the class hit 66" and that was it. He never said you were the winner. And they also announced the winner being Augie Gomez.
[snapback]2983574[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 10:33 AM
> *LOL....AFTER YOU CHANGE THE SCORE...HOW MUCH DID YOU PUT IN YOUR WALLET?
> [snapback]2983633[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## reasonablledoubt (Nov 4, 2004)

Not to mention. that the 64/63 impala while beutiful in it's on right, it should not make up 80 percent of each months magazine. With a heapin helpin of 44 inch rim adds for cars that genarally are NOT considered lowriders, i.e. ford excursion, escalde and land rovers. But i would love to see a excursion laid out with some 14x7 white walls and some murals and ghost patterns.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> why would he want to call you now...he wanted to see the score sheet that day...thing could have been changed by now
> quote=LRMhopjudge2004,Apr 11 2005, 12:12 PM]
> Feel free to call the call my office and give a fax number and I will fax over the score sheet. (714) 769-7451. Your car hit 60" as was scored by Bruce and Texas Ed. The annoucer announced the winner of the class hit 66" and that was it. He never said you were the winner. And they also announced the winner being Augie Gomez.
> [snapback]2983574[/snapback]​


[snapback]2983644[/snapback]​[/quote]
THATS RIGHT....


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, one more time. The car was scored correctly and the winner of the class was announced nothing was changed. You all can turn this into a LRM bash session if you want but once again this is a matter if Quentin not hearing is score correctly.
Brett


----------



## reasonablledoubt (Nov 4, 2004)

cdznutz42069, that has to be the funniest goddam (avitar) picture in the world. i could watch it and laugh all dam day!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *LOL....AFTER YOU CHANGE THE SCORE...HOW MUCH DID YOU PUT IN YOUR WALLET?
> [snapback]2983633[/snapback]​*


Ouch! :0 .............LMFAO~> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

The event staff yesterday were fucked up. They were disorganized and didn't know shit. They were rejecting a lot of clean rides in the morning, claiming that the show was full, but we saw room for at least another 20 cars during the show. Bad communications on their behalf. Still had a good time at the end though.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

show was sold out. having room for 20 cars but each event has a maximum the fire marshall will allow. Heard 375 cars moved in saturday so that sums it up


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Ok, one more time. The car was scored correctly and the winner of the class was announced nothing was changed. You all can turn this into a LRM bash session if you want but once again this is a matter if Quentin not hearing is score correctly.
> Brett
> [snapback]2983657[/snapback]​*


SUCK A DICK! BICTH....GIVE HIM HIS MONEY. CHEAP ASS....LRM MAKES MONEY


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by reasonablledoubt_@Apr 11 2005, 12:26 PM
> *It seems more and more the LRM THINKS that they are the puppet master and that we are the puppets.
> 
> I hope they dont forget what a small niche of the total U.S. Magazine market share they have.
> ...


I believe that Lowrider Magazine is the most widely distributed, best selling automotive magazine in the country. 

Not "lowrider type magazines", but "automotive magazines" as a whole, even beating out mags with a broader appeal like MotorTrend, etc...... Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reasonablledoubt_@Apr 11 2005, 10:41 AM
> *cdznutz42069, that has to be the funniest goddam (avitar) picture in the world. i could watch it and laugh all dam day!
> [snapback]2983659[/snapback]​*




lol i love it too take that take that lol, my homies in northeast cars posted this saying ive been busy lately it goes along well with my avitar lol.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2005, 09:56 AM
> *show was sold out. having room for 20 cars but each event has a maximum the fire marshall will allow. Heard 375 cars moved in saturday so  that sums it up
> [snapback]2983732[/snapback]​*


I guess.......but I figured the fire marshall wouldn't have a big issue with an open lot outside. They were disorganized in more ways than just the move in though.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2005, 02:07 PM
> *I believe that Lowrider Magazine is the most widely distributed, best selling automotive magazine in the country.
> 
> Not "lowrider type magazines", but "automotive magazines" as a whole, even beating out mags with a broader appeal like MotorTrend, etc...... Someone correct me if im wrong.
> [snapback]2983789[/snapback]​*



car and driver and motor trend outsell lowrider


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 07:09 AM
> *I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.
> [snapback]2982890[/snapback]​*


THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS CHEAT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 04:27 PM
> *It was announced that the winner in the class hopped 66" and that Augie Gomez won. When A car hops last and does not win their score is not always announced. This all is simply a misunderstanding because you didn't hear your score correctly.
> Brett
> [snapback]2983619[/snapback]​*



If you say our score was not announced then why right after we hopped the announcer said that we just TIED the new world record, he would not have said TIED if he was just announcing Augie setting a new record.


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

Isn't augies brother one of the jugdes


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by new1_@Apr 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Isn't augies brother one of the jugdes
> [snapback]2983869[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 O SHIZZLE!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 12:29 PM
> *If you say our score was not announced then why right after we hopped the announcer said that we just TIED the new world record, he would not have said TIED if he was just announcing Augie setting a new record.
> [snapback]2983853[/snapback]​*



The announcer said you hit 66........6zero. don't know either one of you, so don't care. People make mistakes, that's why you have to slaughter the competition. Since the way to judge is by eye, looking up at the sun, there might be mistakes. Suck it up eh, and make a comeback. That's all you can do


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 11 2005, 12:13 PM
> *car and driver and motor trend outsell lowrider
> [snapback]2983812[/snapback]​*


OF COURSE!!! Lowriding is a small minority. Where have you been???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Curious:
Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper? If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?


I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper. Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing? :dunno:

If someone has video from the show....they could post it up and settle the dispute. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Curious:
> Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper?  If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?
> I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper.  Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing?  :dunno:
> ...



your such a fart smella...........ummm i mean smart fella :around:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Curious:
> Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper?  If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?
> I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper.  Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing?  :dunno:
> ...


thats a good way to settle it right there....if it hits bumper at 66 then you know what you did


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 11 2005, 12:49 PM
> *your such a fart smella...........ummm i mean smart fella :around:
> [snapback]2983923[/snapback]​*


Damn dickslicksit people....I mean dyslexic. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2005, 09:56 AM
> *show was sold out. having room for 20 cars but each event has a maximum the fire marshall will allow. Heard 375 cars moved in saturday so  that sums it up
> [snapback]2983732[/snapback]​*


very true .. i left there saturday at 5 and the registration staff said they only had room for about 100 cars in the mornin


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Damn dickslicksit people....I mean dyslexic.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2983943[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Regardless of who won.... if Raul is a hop judge at an event his brother Augie is participating in..... theres some conflict of interest there and it shouldnt be allowed.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Regardless of who won.... if Raul is a hop judge at an event his brother Augie is participating in..... theres some conflict of interest there and it shouldnt be allowed.
> [snapback]2983961[/snapback]​*


yeah thats true, you would think somebody would have said something about that before jsut so that there isn't any questions.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Lowrider Mag showing favoritism? You guys act lke this is something new...get over it..


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 11 2005, 01:13 PM
> *car and driver and motor trend outsell lowrider
> [snapback]2983812[/snapback]​*


in over-all sales (newstands, subscriptions, etc)...but LRM is the #1 selling car mag off newstands


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 12:29 PM
> *If you say our score was not announced then why right after we hopped the announcer said that we just TIED the new world record, he would not have said TIED if he was just announcing Augie setting a new record.
> [snapback]2983853[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I remember the Supershow hop a few years ago...Augie's green 61 supposedly tied the baby blue 61 ...if you watch it on video - its not even close

the blue 61 pounded back bumper 12 times in a row...Augie barely bumperchecked :dunno:

...then everyone chanted for em to nose up :biggrin:


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Karsting was the announcer. He never said you tied the record. Maybe you heard what you wanted to. 
Brett


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Mike Karsting was the announcer. He never said you tied the record. Maybe you heard what you wanted to.
> Brett
> [snapback]2984147[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Mike Karsting was the announcer. He never said you tied the record. Maybe you heard what you wanted to.
> Brett
> [snapback]2984147[/snapback]​*


He never said it was tied, correct. There was a tie in the single pump I believe at 37?


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 11 2005, 03:20 PM
> *in over-all sales (newstands, subscriptions, etc)...but LRM is the #1 selling car mag off newstands
> [snapback]2984093[/snapback]​*



WHERE IS THAT DATA FROM?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 11 2005, 02:01 PM
> *WHERE IS THAT DATA FROM?
> [snapback]2984303[/snapback]​*



LRM hop judges :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 03:06 PM
> *LRM hop judges :biggrin:
> [snapback]2984329[/snapback]​*



LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2005, 11:07 AM
> *I believe that Lowrider Magazine is the most widely distributed, best selling automotive magazine in the country.
> 
> Not "lowrider type magazines", but "automotive magazines" as a whole, even beating out mags with a broader appeal like MotorTrend, etc...... Someone correct me if im wrong.
> [snapback]2983789[/snapback]​*



you are correct, LRM is the best automotive selling magazine for I dunno how many years consecutively... that's what the publisher statistics show...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> Curious:
> Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper? If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?
> I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper. Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing?
> 
> Yes the car was smacking back bumper but it was the first time we hopped it at a show since we did some modifications to it ,so unofficialy it has done 66"-68" at the shop


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The plot thickens!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Curious:
> Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper?  If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?
> I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper.  Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing?  :dunno:
> ...



fucken white people always want to do math... LOL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 11 2005, 03:32 PM
> *fucken white people always want to do math... LOL
> [snapback]2984485[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I just wanted everybody to hear how LRM seems to be playing favorites in the hop pit. Yesterday we took our hopper to the San Bernardino show from Phoenix, AZ and everything was cool til the hop was over, we took our car out and hopped and the inches were announced at 66" breaking the record and then Augie Gomez comes out and hits 66" also. Everything was cool until it was time to give out the trophys, we were expecting a tie for first but when it came to it they told us we got third at 58" and we were like what the hell you announced 66" so they (the judges) got together and talk about it then decide that we did 60". We asked to see the score sheets that they write all the scores on and for some reason they couldn't find them. We also asked them how we could go from be announced at 66" all the way down to 58" and then back up to 60" and they couldn't explain how they got these numbers. So sometime during all this Augie starts talking shit saying that AZ ain't gonna come over here and beat him and this and that. So we're thinking he had something to do with it. We'll just have to see at the San Diego show.
> [snapback]2982890[/snapback]​*


thats bullshit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 11 2005, 02:20 PM
> *in over-all sales (newstands, subscriptions, etc)...but LRM is the #1 selling car mag off newstands
> [snapback]2984093[/snapback]​*


off the news stand because most people don't want to subscribe to a magazine that arrives 2-3 weeks after it hits the news stand. :uh: Years back everyone I knew that had a subscription always got it 2 weeks after it hit news stands and every magazine was ripped all to shit by the time it arrived (everyones magazine was ripped every month). :uh: 

I'm sure the subscription logistics of motor trend, car and driver, ect... are a lot better, I would imagine anyway.

This issue is really the only complaint I have had with LRM over the years.  I don't bitch about the magazine on a continuous basis like most.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 10:27 AM
> *It was announced that the winner in the class hopped 66" and that Augie Gomez won. When A car hops last and does not win their score is not always announced. This all is simply a misunderstanding because you didn't hear your score correctly.
> Brett
> [snapback]2983619[/snapback]​*


that doesnt make since cuz he said he hop'd and it was announced at 66". then it said augie went up and hit 66 as well. so if the last person to hop doesnt always get it annoucnced which would mean the 66" wasnt augies it was SouthCentralTrueBlue am i right :dunno: 

and how can it be that he hit 66 then u guys told him it was 58. then had a pow wow and decided it was 60. sounds fishie.

lets roll play shall we :biggrin: 

judges :We promissed the win to augie so we cant make it a tie. so lets say he got a lower score so augie can be the winner and we can keep gettin him to come back to our shows.

yea you got a 3rd place trueblue sorry u must have heard something else.

trueblue: what you guys are fuckin trippin. you guys said i hit 66" let me see the score sheet

judges: damn hes right it does seem kinda weird. lets say it was 60 and lost the score sheet. he will believe that.......

yea that sounds about right. i heard from a little birdy people that throw the shows pay the big time cars to come up and show for them. and also give them a first place win. and that they do the same for hoppers.


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

man i've seen that favorites bullshit LRM does all the way at charlotte show once

them fools at LRM act like they run the game


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It's all good because we'll be at more of the shows and see how they try to fuck us then to.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

yea and LRM can say what ever they want to say. but i happen to be close with a guy who worked for lrm and bounced out becuase of the bullshit. i aint sayin names but he was well know and still is so of you might already know who it is.

bottom line is, you guys keep pull shady ass shit like that u will lose your whole fan base. look what happen with that 1 lg show. no hoppers showed up at all. when ask why all we heard was fuck larry hes cheap bastard.
id hate to see LRM go down like that too.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 11 2005, 04:30 PM
> *you are correct, LRM is the best automotive selling magazine for I dunno how many years consecutively... that's what the publisher statistics show...
> [snapback]2984470[/snapback]​*



i researched the world almanac and both motor trsnd and carand driver outsold LRM, the publisher is full of crap just like the pages of LRM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> > Curious:
> > Hey SouthCentralTrueBlue, was your car on the bumper? If so...how many inches will your car do on the bumper?
> > I asked this because people usually know roughly how many inches their car will do on the bumper. Just wondering if your car was on the bumper which tells you the inches it was doing?
> >
> ...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 11 2005, 04:58 PM
> *SEND L.R.M A VIDEO COPY OF THE CAR ON THE BUMPER BEING MEASURED!!!!!!
> [snapback]2984645[/snapback]​*


learn how to quote LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 11 2005, 01:58 PM
> *i researched the world almanac and both motor trsnd and carand driver outsold LRM, the publisher is full of crap just like the pages of LRM
> [snapback]2984643[/snapback]​*



hmm... go to the publisher web page LOL...


world almanac? hahahaha too funny...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 11 2005, 05:24 PM
> *hmm... go to the publisher web page LOL...
> world almanac? hahahaha too funny...
> [snapback]2984691[/snapback]​*



i need to slow down on the typing,

yes the world almanac and book of facts, comes out every year


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Snotty+ Apr 11 2005, sometime-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 11 2005, 03:59 PM
> *learn how to quote  LOL
> [snapback]2984649[/snapback]​*



YEEAAA!!!! LOL


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

HI! :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

"judges: damn hes right it does seem kinda weird. lets say it was 60 and lost the score sheet. he will believe that....... " from nasty 84


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 11 2005, 03:41 PM
> *HI! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2984765[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

i was even thinking about subscribing to LRM today... but i changed my mind now, i didnt know LRM was this shady


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Apr 11 2005, 02:45 PM
> *"judges: damn hes right it does seem kinda weird. lets say it was 60 and lost the score sheet. he will believe that....... " from nasty 84
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2984789[/snapback]​*


 i bet thats how it happend too


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2005, 01:40 PM
> *off the news stand because most people don't want to subscribe to a magazine that arrives 2-3 weeks after it hits the news stand.  :uh: Years back everyone I knew that had a subscription always got it 2 weeks after it hit news stands and every magazine was ripped all to shit by the time it arrived (everyones magazine was ripped every month).  :uh:
> 
> I'm sure the subscription logistics of motor trend, car and driver, ect... are a lot better, I would imagine anyway.
> ...


True, at times, they did arrive somewhat shreded :angry: Its better now.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

wow bro sorry to hear you are having a "misscomunication" with the judges,it sucks to feel in your heart you won and not be anything you can do about it.

hope you get a chance to prove you are right. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 11 2005, 05:48 PM
> *:around:
> [snapback]2984803[/snapback]​*



I heard somebody got fucked in Tampa also. :dunno: And I know the car hits 72". :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *LOL....AFTER YOU CHANGE THE SCORE...HOW MUCH DID YOU PUT IN YOUR WALLET?
> [snapback]2983633[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

get any pictures? or video of your car hoppin?? if so POST EM' UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## reasonablledoubt (Nov 4, 2004)

How long? Not long, for what you reap is what you sow! know your enemy. 
Z. DeLaRocha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

1998 sharks Lincoln hit back bumper in San Jo last weekend :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 04:14 PM
> *1998 sharks Lincoln hit back bumper in San Jo last weekend :0
> [snapback]2985240[/snapback]​*


on bags too :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 05:14 PM
> *1998 sharks Lincoln hit back bumper in San Jo last weekend :0
> [snapback]2985240[/snapback]​*


LOL....SO DID YOUR 64 ....WHEN TONY WAS HITTIN IT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 05:15 PM
> *LOL....SO DID YOUR 64 ....WHEN TONY WAS HITTIN IT.
> [snapback]2985249[/snapback]​*



shit, I'll hit back bumper any day-------- with the rear dumped :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

98Shark hit back bumper when he turned the corner and it fell off his bike


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

F#@K OFF


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

O LITTLE YOU


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ASSHOLE


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Sharkside 58 hit back bumper............. about 20 years ago


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FOOL WHY YOU WANT TO START IM GOOD AT THIS.
BY THE WAY I FOUND A H/S PICTURE OF YOU


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOL...A LITTLE DICK


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 05:34 PM
> *FOOL WHY YOU WANT TO START IM GOOD AT THIS.
> BY THE WAY I FOUND A H/S PICTURE OF YOU
> [snapback]2985325[/snapback]​*




that's my highschool picture how did you know i have the same receding hair line :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

DickCheese rims to go on 98Shark Lincoln


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 05:40 PM
> *DickCheese rims to go on 98Shark Lincoln
> [snapback]2985359[/snapback]​*


NICE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DIPPINIT SCARED ASS


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 05:34 PM
> *FOOL WHY YOU WANT TO START IM GOOD AT THIS.
> [snapback]2985325[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
4 entertainment :biggrin: Now get back to work changing mufflers, before I call your boss!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I FOUND A PICTURE OF YOU & THE HOMIES FROM YOUR CLUB GETTING OUT OF YESTERDAY SHOW.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *I FOUND A PICTURE OF YOU & THE HOMIES FROM YOUR CLUB GETTING OUT OF YESTERDAY SHOW.
> [snapback]2985401[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *98Shark after his club party
> [snapback]2985399[/snapback]​*


DAMN I NEED A FADE


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

98 Shark's kickin it in the calle


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DIPPINIT


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

sharks vieja


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOU GETTING READY FOR THE CLUB


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOUR LADY, YOU SAID SHE WAS FINE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOUR LADY COMING FROM MEX.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOU GOING TO WORK...I DIDNT KNOW YOU WHERE IN MOVIES.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

98Shark strolling down King


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOU GIVE UP?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

This is the torta hyna you were tellin me about??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 06:06 PM
> *98Shark strolling down King
> [snapback]2985487[/snapback]​*


& STORY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 11 2005, 06:07 PM
> *This is the tarta hyna you were tellin me about??
> [snapback]2985495[/snapback]​*


ILL HIT IT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 06:06 PM
> *ME GOING TO WORK...YOU DIDNT KNOW I WAS IN MOVIES HUH?
> [snapback]2985486[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LRM :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 06:06 PM
> *YOU GIVE UP?
> [snapback]2985490[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 11 2005, 06:12 PM
> *LRM :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2985515[/snapback]​*



build a car that is magazine worthy before you comment please


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I GOT TO GO...I HAVE A FEW PEOPLE TO RIP OFF. I BE SELLING SHIT THEY DONT NEED.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 06:16 PM
> *I GOT TO GO...I HAVE A FEW PEOPLE TO RIP OFF. I BE SELLING SHIT THEY DONT NEED.
> [snapback]2985533[/snapback]​*



Me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 11 2005, 05:43 PM
> *I heard somebody got fucked in Tampa also.  :dunno:  And I know the car hits 72".   :0
> [snapback]2985124[/snapback]​*


 he doesn't feel like he got fucked,he feels the judges were fair 
:thumbsup: 
now can we see some pics of san bernadino hop please .


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

WE ALL KNOW THAT THE JUDGES ARE SHADY. ALL YA GOTS TO DO IS GET A GUY ON YOUR TEAM TO VIDEO TAPE THE SHIT ON THE SCALES! VIDEO PUTS A CROOKED MUTHA IN HIS PLACE.


----------



## coco3577 (Apr 12, 2005)

All we asked for was for the judges to speak to us not Augie Gomez And how come when we asked to see the papers yesterday u couldnt find them. and brett you said we hit 60 in your comment then why did we walk away with 3rd insted of second? it didnt have to be a LRM bashing but u didnt want to talk to us but it was funny when AUGIE GOMEZ said we came in 3rd way before it was told to us in frount of the judges and they didnt say a thing except we cant find the sheet. so i think it was fucked up that you couldnt talk to us and BRETT it didnt have to come to this if u had talked to us...............................................


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 11 2005, 08:12 PM
> *LRM :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2985515[/snapback]​*




newbie :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I think we got screwed. Another thing in every contest , give away or anything like that there is always in small print that family,reletives can not enter or compete. It would cause a conflect of intrest and other problems. Well being that Augie Gomez is the brother of Hop Judge Raul Gomez. And seeing that at shows were Augie hops and Raul judges " Augie Wins ".


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see if anyone has footage because 6-8 inches is noticeable. there is some shit that brent doesnt judge hilow cars and raul doesnt do his brothers but who knows


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

lmfao that was hilarious you 2 need to keep going dissin each other LOL!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 04:53 PM
> *I FOUND A PICTURE OF YOU & THE HOMIES FROM YOUR CLUB GETTING OUT OF YESTERDAY SHOW.
> [snapback]2985401[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

It's so funny people want to bash LRM all the time on this site for various reasons..This month it's because they don't get their subscriptions on time...  Let me get this straight, you hate LRM cause of all the ads but you anticipate every issue so much it upsets you that you get it a week or so after you see it on L.I.L? Now people are mad because some dude claims he was cheated...Shit happens. there's nothing that can be done about it and the dude already said he was going to be going to other show to prove a point, so they're still supporting their show... LRM is established in the lowrider community it is looked upon as the "bible"...This will not change anytime soon? What will replace it? SCM, SLM? I doubt it...LRM has seen companies come and go, their tour has survived a half ass _boycott_ and that will not change so get over it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i heard travieso went to the show.


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 12 2005, 09:00 AM
> *  dude already said he was going to be going to other show to prove a point, so they're still supporting their show... [snapback]2988318[/snapback]​*



I saw this as well. I figured if he got shafted he wouldn't go back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 12 2005, 08:00 AM
> *It's so funny people want to bash LRM all the time on this site for various reasons..This month it's because they don't get their subscriptions on time...  Let me get this straight, you hate LRM cause of all the ads but you anticipate every issue so much it upsets you that you get it a week or so after you see it on L.I.L? Now people are mad because some dude claims he was cheated...Shit happens. there's nothing that can be done about it and the dude already said he was going to be going to other show to prove a point, so they're still supporting their show... LRM is established in the lowrider community it is looked upon as the "bible"...This will not change anytime soon? What will replace it? SCM, SLM? I doubt it...LRM has seen companies come and go, their tour has survived a half ass boycott and that will not change so get over it..
> [snapback]2988318[/snapback]​*



Exactly Bro!!!. SB was a huge show, there was almost 500 cars, cars turned away, and thousands of people. True there are problems with judging, but it is also a difficult job, especially on the show side of it.


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

Since you want to be spoke with directly call my office. (714) 769-7451


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 12 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Since you want to be spoke with directly call my office. (714) 769-7451
> [snapback]2988723[/snapback]​*


SICK A DICK ...CHEATIN ASS FUCKER...HOW MUCH REALLY YOU PUT IN YOU WALLET?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 12 2005, 09:52 AM
> *SICK A DICK ...CHEATIN ASS FUCKER...HOW MUCH REALLY YOU PUT IN YOU WALLET?
> [snapback]2988733[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Sharks Pontiac hits back bumper


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 11 2005, 12:29 PM
> *If you say our score was not announced then why right after we hopped the announcer said that we just TIED the new world record, he would not have said TIED if he was just announcing Augie setting a new record.
> [snapback]2983853[/snapback]​*



should call him at the office and squash it, instead of cryin on LIL :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Apr 11 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Ok, one more time. The car was scored correctly and the winner of the class was announced nothing was changed. You all can turn this into a LRM bash session if you want but once again this is a matter if Quentin not hearing is score correctly.
> Brett
> [snapback]2983657[/snapback]​*


*O.K THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND !!!!! I WAS THERE AN I HEARD WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AFTER THE HOP !!!! AFTER THE CAR WAS DONE HOPPING THE JUGDE SAY,,

I VIDEO TAPED THE HOP AN I JUST REPLAYED IT TO HEAR WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AN THESE ARE IS EXACT WORDS,,,,,,,,,, IN HIS WORDS "SIX-SIXTY CAR HIT 60 INCHES " THOSE ARE HIS EXACT WORDS HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY,, SO IN A WAY HE SAID 6-60 THEN 1 SECOND LATER HE CORRECTED HIM SELF AN SAID 60 INCHES,, I JUST VIEWED IT AGIAN ON MY T.V

SO LIKE I SAID HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY THEN HE SAID 60 INCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 12 2005, 10:02 AM
> *O.K THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND !!!!! I WAS THERE AN I HEARD WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AFTER THE HOP !!!!  AFTER THE CAR WAS DONE HOPPING THE JUGDE SAY,,
> 
> I VIDEO TAPED THE HOP AN I JUST REPLAYED IT TO HEAR WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AN THESE ARE IS EXACT WORDS,,,,,,,,,, IN HIS WORDS "SIX-SIXTY  CAR HIT 60 INCHES " THOSE ARE HIS EXACT WORDS HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY,, SO IN A WAY HE SAID 660 THEN 1 SECOND LATER HE CORRECTED HIM SELF AN SAID 60 INCHES,, I JUST VIEWED IT AGIAN ON MY T.V
> ...



Damn, I said that earlier, but no one listened to me. Thanks for clarifying that for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 12 2005, 10:02 AM
> *O.K THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND !!!!! I WAS THERE AN I HEARD WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AFTER THE HOP !!!!  AFTER THE CAR WAS DONE HOPPING THE JUGDE SAY,,
> 
> I VIDEO TAPED THE HOP AN I JUST REPLAYED IT TO HEAR WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AN THESE ARE IS EXACT WORDS,,,,,,,,,, IN HIS WORDS "SIX-SIXTY  CAR HIT 60 INCHES " THOSE ARE HIS EXACT WORDS HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY,, SO IN A WAY HE SAID 660 THEN 1 SECOND LATER HE CORRECTED HIM SELF AN SAID 60 INCHES,, I JUST VIEWED IT AGIAN ON MY T.V
> ...



Damn, I said that earlier, but no one listened to me. Thanks for clarifying that for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 12 2005, 10:02 AM
> *O.K THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND !!!!! I WAS THERE AN I HEARD WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AFTER THE HOP !!!!  AFTER THE CAR WAS DONE HOPPING THE JUGDE SAY,,
> 
> I VIDEO TAPED THE HOP AN I JUST REPLAYED IT TO HEAR WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AN THESE ARE IS EXACT WORDS,,,,,,,,,, IN HIS WORDS "SIX-SIXTY  CAR HIT 60 INCHES " THOSE ARE HIS EXACT WORDS HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY,, SO IN A WAY HE SAID 6-60 THEN 1 SECOND LATER HE CORRECTED HIM SELF AN SAID 60 INCHES,, I JUST VIEWED IT AGIAN ON MY T.V
> ...



There it is then.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 12 2005, 10:02 AM
> *O.K THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND !!!!! I WAS THERE AN I HEARD WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AFTER THE HOP !!!!  AFTER THE CAR WAS DONE HOPPING THE JUGDE SAY,,
> 
> I VIDEO TAPED THE HOP AN I JUST REPLAYED IT TO HEAR WHAT THE JUDGE SAID AN THESE ARE IS EXACT WORDS,,,,,,,,,, IN HIS WORDS "SIX-SIXTY  CAR HIT 60 INCHES " THOSE ARE HIS EXACT WORDS HE FIRST SAID SIX-SIXTY,, SO IN A WAY HE SAID 6-60 THEN 1 SECOND LATER HE CORRECTED HIM SELF AN SAID 60 INCHES,, I JUST VIEWED IT AGIAN ON MY T.V
> ...


GOOD JOB..THERE IT IS..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Well damn....now this fun topic is over with.  :tears:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Well damn....now this fun topic is over with.   :tears:
> [snapback]2988819[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 10:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Never mind!!!! Game on. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Never mind!!!!  Game on.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2988974[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Well damn....now this fun topic is over with.   :tears:
> [snapback]2988819[/snapback]​*



Damn, BP, always trying to act hard. :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

<>


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 12 2005, 11:11 AM
> *<>
> [snapback]2989021[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

where the hell do you get this stuff :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 12:10 PM
> *Damn, BP, always trying to act hard.  :0
> [snapback]2989012[/snapback]​*




Yo Yo Yo!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 11:34 AM
> *
> [snapback]2988840[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Apr 12 2005, 11:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then you said it twice this time...damn we get the point... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 12 2005, 12:33 PM
> *and then you said it twice this time...damn we get the point... :uh:
> [snapback]2989337[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Here's your typical "Lowrider" house in Tulsa. The LTD is parked in the explosion proof house with the meth lab, and Spanky lives in the garage. Sleeps on the pink couch :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

you been to Tulsa before? you should've stopped by and said what's up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 12 2005, 01:30 PM
> *you been to Tulsa before? you should've stopped by and said what's up.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989533[/snapback]​*



As they say, there is truth to joking. That's what makes it funny :biggrin: :0


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i have to take a shit


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

all those people that were talking sh*t about LRM even after the judge came on here and quoted himself correctly than Truucha confirmed, I wonder how many will come back and apologize and say they were wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 12 2005, 02:40 PM
> *all those people that were talking sh*t about LRM even after the judge came on here and quoted himself correctly than Truucha confirmed, I wonder how many will come back and apologize and say they were wrong.
> [snapback]2989850[/snapback]​*




I apologize------ for messing up the topic :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I apologize------ for messing up the topic :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989931[/snapback]​*



you and shark gave me the best laugh yet...awe man that has to go down as some of the funniest yest on LIL


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 03:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here's your typical "Lowrider" house in Tulsa. The LTD is parked in the explosion proof house with the meth lab, and Spanky lives in the garage. Sleeps on the pink couch :0
> [snapback]2989503[/snapback]​*


I've seen that house before......somewhere????!!!??!?!?!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 12 2005, 03:16 PM
> *I've seen that house before......somewhere????!!!??!?!?!?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2990004[/snapback]​*



Ya, you share it with LTD Ridin, Big Pimpin, Jason J, Notorious67, and 83Coupe :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My couch is plaid though.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 05:18 PM
> *Ya, I share it with LTD Ridin, Big Pimpin, Jason J, Notorious67, and 83Coupe :0
> [snapback]2990018[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 12 2005, 03:21 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2990039[/snapback]​*


good spin 83 Coupe. here's a pic I found of notorious at a car show :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

here's a pic of 83coupe in high school. Looks like you ate rocks for lunch??


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 02:38 PM
> *here's a pic of 83coupe in high school. Looks like you ate rocks for lunch??
> [snapback]2990061[/snapback]​*




crazy foolio... LOL 


when we hooking up bro? hmmm... I think I am close to figuring out a date... bbq coming soon again hehehe


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 12 2005, 07:40 PM
> *all those people that were talking sh*t about LRM even after the judge came on here and quoted himself correctly than Truucha confirmed, I wonder how many will come back and apologize and say they were wrong.
> [snapback]2989850[/snapback]​*



I'm not going to apologize for shit, when we went to talk to the judges about what was up they should have talked to us ( which we would've been alright with) and explained that is what happened instead of letting Augie sit there and talk shit to us. They wouldn't talk to us, they wouldn't show us the score sheet and then like I said Augie jumped in and started acting like he was incharge. So again I am not apologizing for nothing.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LRM THATS THE PROBLEM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 12 2005, 09:47 PM
> *LRM THATS THE PROBLEM
> [snapback]2992425[/snapback]​*



I thought the problem was white people buying LRM 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :uh:

















:ugh:


















:roflmao: :roflmao: It is!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

i will never go to a lrm event again, the hop at the cow palace was fucked, cponcert sucked, andf the bikini show sucked


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2005, 09:52 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :ugh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  It is!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992446[/snapback]​*



hahaha... gotta fuck around with you guys... when are you picking up your phone man?

I should crank call juandik right now hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

even jack in the box is white WTF!!!


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Apr 12 2005, 08:52 PM
> *i will never go to a lrm event again, the hop at the cow palace was fucked, cponcert sucked, andf the bikini show sucked
> [snapback]2992448[/snapback]​*


like they will miss you and your( 87 Oldsmobile Calais- Single Pump) and second of all no one cares your opinion dont matter .. you have no bearing on the hop this has to do with hopping not little kids running their mouth and jumping on the i hateLRM bandwagon shit your ass will prob be first in line for the damn show


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 12 2005, 11:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 12 2005, 01:40 PM
> *all those people that were talking sh*t about LRM even after the judge came on here and quoted himself correctly than Truucha confirmed, I wonder how many will come back and apologize and say they were wrong.
> [snapback]2989850[/snapback]​*



I never bashed LRM, It was the judges. The judges did make a mistake so no apology from me to them. The other point was the way it went down, alot of you wernt there so you dont know if they are right or we are right. And should we quit going to LRM shows just cause a few judges and hopppers have a close circle . I dont think so.....Maybe thats what they would like anytime some one wins or comes close to winning they would like to chase them away so the threat is gone..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

for every peson that says fuck LRM and their shows there's 10 new cats gettin into the scene to take their place...Unless someone can come with something that can take the place of LRM and their shows, nothing wll change..the "boycott" of '02(?) is in the distant past and that didn't even phase LRM...Get over it and if you don't like hat they do, don't go or do something better for everyone and take their place..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 09:59 AM
> *Sharks Pontiac hits back bumper
> [snapback]2988761[/snapback]​*


Hey hey its all fun in games till someones old car pictures get involved. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2005, 10:22 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2992628[/snapback]​*











Ronald McDonald said he got 50 inches


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Apr 12 2005, 09:58 PM
> *like they will miss you and your( 87 Oldsmobile Calais- Single Pump) and second of all no one cares your opinion dont matter ..  you have no bearing on the hop this has to do with hopping not little kids running their mouth and jumping on the i hateLRM bandwagon  shit your ass will prob be first in line for the damn show
> [snapback]2992480[/snapback]​*


and who gives a fuck about you?why dont u shut the fuck up and dont put down my opinion. it is a free country right? u m,ight noit like it but alot of people were very dissapointed at that show. they put the hop right next to the fuckin wall, so if u werent in the first row u couldnt see shit. great hop :uh: we tolf em to move it out in the middle, fuck we were cvhanting it, but they didnt do shit. plus half of lrm dont know wtf they are doing, they cant even name the right cars they take photos of. fuck LRM bitch! and fuck you too


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Apr 12 2005, 10:58 PM
> *like they will miss you and your( 87 Oldsmobile Calais- Single Pump) and second of all no one cares your opinion dont matter ..  you have no bearing on the hop this has to do with hopping not little kids running their mouth and jumping on the i hateLRM bandwagon  shit your ass will prob be first in line for the damn show
> [snapback]2992480[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn I miss your comments. :biggrin: true though. Seems to be the people with no cars or coming up short that are unhappy. Never see South Side, Lifestyle, Elite, or LA complain. :0 Show must not be that bad----- cars were turned away, and I could hardly move around there were so many people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Apr 13 2005, 08:27 AM
> *and who gives a fuck about you?why dont u shut the fuck  up and dont put down my opinion. it is a free country right? u m,ight noit like it but alot of people were very dissapointed at that show. they put the hop right next to the fuckin wall, so if u werent in the first row u couldnt see shit. great hop :uh: we tolf em to move it out in the middle, fuck we were cvhanting it, but they didnt do shit. plus half of lrm dont know wtf they are doing, they cant even name the right cars they take photos of. fuck LRM bitch! and fuck you too
> [snapback]2994194[/snapback]​*


As I continue to say ----- If you are not happy, don't go. We will consider this your last LRM showing, until you throw your own better show :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Opps...

4 Members: 61 Impala on 3, EnigmA, LRMhopjudge2004, 8pump


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Can I lock the topic now?


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Apr 13 2005, 06:27 AM
> *and who gives a fuck about you?why dont u shut the fuck  up and dont put down my opinion. it is a free country right? u m,ight noit like it but alot of people were very dissapointed at that show. they put the hop right next to the fuckin wall, so if u werent in the first row u couldnt see shit. great hop :uh: we tolf em to move it out in the middle, fuck we were cvhanting it, but they didnt do shit. plus half of lrm dont know wtf they are doing, they cant even name the right cars they take photos of. fuck LRM bitch! and fuck you too
> [snapback]2994194[/snapback]​*


waa waa waa u little fuckin queer from reno white trash piece of shit you are a discrace to lowriders with your projrect wet dreams or is that what u still have at night fuckin *** i GUARENTEE if you were in my face you would cower down like the 16 yr old u act like little bitch lol maybe we will cross paths at frisco show cause i know u will be there. you look forward to the only event you will get to go to untill mommy and daddy let u travel farther or you get a trip slip from school little bitch


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2005, 08:14 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn I miss your comments. :biggrin: true though. Seems to be the people with no cars or coming up short that are unhappy. Never see South Side, Lifestyle, Elite, or LA complain.  :0  Show must not be that bad----- cars were turned away, and I could hardly move around there were so many people.
> [snapback]2994389[/snapback]​*



FINISH YOUR CAR!!! you'll get 1 coil for free LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 13 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Can I lock the topic now?
> [snapback]2994537[/snapback]​*



DAMN BUD!!! That's one serious as beating that guy is getting... when the heck was that fight?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Apr 13 2005, 07:27 AM
> *\ they put the hop right next to the fuckin wall, so if u werent in the first row u couldnt see shit. great hop :uh: we tolf em to move it out in the middle, fuck we were cvhanting it, but they didnt do shit. [snapback]2994194[/snapback]​*



it's been like that for the last *10 YEARS*... but you wouldn't know that because you were still sucking your thumb then...there's an ice rink under the concrete and the FACILITY won't allow them to do it out there... but yeah, it sucks... try being one of the people that has to compete down there... just shut the hell up about shit that you don't know about!!! I love little kids that jump on bandwagons just to sound cool!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 13 2005, 10:30 AM
> *it's been like that for the last 10 YEARS... there's and ice rink under the concrete and the FACILITY won't allow them to do it out there... but yeah, it sucks... try being one of the people that has to compete down there... just shut the hell up about shit that you don't know about!!!
> [snapback]2994886[/snapback]​*



you're one violent white guy... not even ron is violent... he does bunny ears on people LOL


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 13 2005, 10:31 AM
> *you're one violent white guy... not even ron is violent... he does bunny ears on people LOL
> [snapback]2994897[/snapback]​*


I haven't even begun to fight....LMFAO!!! What's up Nacho...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 13 2005, 10:32 AM
> *I haven't even begun to fight....LMFAO!!! What's up Nacho...
> [snapback]2994903[/snapback]​*



chillin bro, what you up too? LOL


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 13 2005, 11:54 AM
> *DAMN BUD!!! That's one serious as beating that guy is getting... when the heck was that fight?
> [snapback]2994740[/snapback]​*


It was a few years back when Chuck Lidell fought in Pride FC


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 13 2005, 11:12 AM
> *It was a few years back when Chuck Lidell fought in Pride FC
> [snapback]2995062[/snapback]​*



serious shit there...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 13 2005, 10:53 AM
> *FINISH YOUR CAR!!! you'll get 1 coil for free LOL
> [snapback]2994735[/snapback]​*



My car has been apart so long, I don't even remember how it goes together. :angry: I'm waiting for your bro to release the Caprice to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2005, 01:01 PM
> *My car has been apart so long, I don't even remember how it goes together.  :angry: I'm waiting for your bro to release the Caprice to me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2995644[/snapback]​*



its going to the paint booth pretty soon, probably next month since I paid out another credit card hehehehe


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 12 2005, 11:49 PM
> *I thought the problem was white people buying LRM
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2992433[/snapback]​*


i resemble that remark! who sold out lrm? :cheesy: thank you please drive through.


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

That's the thing with LRM if you aint from the town that their hosting the show you aint winning shit not to mention you aint got shit comming to you if you aint from la.But over all I say FUCK LRM.they dont give the winner the respect they deserve especialy when you have to travel a distance.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 13 2005, 04:57 PM
> *i resemble that remark!      who sold out lrm?  :cheesy: thank you please drive through.
> [snapback]2996630[/snapback]​*




its CP's fault!!! I BLAME HIM!!!




















I see him in the room LOL


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 04:57 AM
> *its CP's fault!!! I BLAME HIM!!!
> I see him in the room LOL
> [snapback]2997662[/snapback]​*



i gets no love. i never asked for all of this fortune and fame. i feel you kurt cobain!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 13 2005, 10:03 PM
> *i gets no love. i never asked for all of this fortune and fame. i feel you kurt cobain!
> [snapback]2997687[/snapback]​*



hahahaa... too funny... what's up bro? where have you been hiding?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Apr 13 2005, 08:28 PM
> *That's the thing with LRM if you aint from the town that their hosting the show you aint winning shit not to mention you aint got shit comming to you if you aint from la.But over all I say FUCK LRM.they dont give the winner the respect they deserve especialy when you have to travel a distance.
> [snapback]2997108[/snapback]​*




Show us your car that should win. If you not happy with LRM, don't buy it, don't go to the shows. I will bet anyone $500 that you have nothing more than a bucket. Post your ride :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Show us your car that should win. If you not happy with LRM, don't buy it, don't go to the shows. I will bet anyone $500 that you have nothing more than a bucket. Post your ride :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999374[/snapback]​*



I have a bucket... LOL


----------

